# 12ft jon boat!



## Woodie (Jun 20, 2008)

Looks like some good potential!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

looks "skiffy" enough to me  welcome to the forum


----------



## Benstrev1 (Oct 6, 2009)

*Heres some more pictures*

Thanks and here are some more pictures.  One thing i would like to eventually do a decking project.  I would say that this probably gonna mainly be used for use in the marshes and mabye some flats fishing.

Installation of driftmaster rod holders





































More pics of the boat
































































7hp and trolling motor on the way!!


----------



## Benstrev1 (Oct 6, 2009)

sorry i couldnt find out how to properly upload photos but finally got it right!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Heres some more pictures*



> Thanks and here are some more pictures.  One thing i would like to eventually do a decking project.  I would say that this probably gonna mainly be used for use in the marshes and mabye some flats fishing.
> 
> Installation of driftmaster rod holders
> 
> ...



Looks like a good start.

A lot of jon boat projects turning up around here lately.
Maybe due to waterfowl season approaching, or maybe a mere coincidence.


----------



## Benstrev1 (Oct 6, 2009)

yeah but i dont plan on using it for hunting but mainly fishing for trout on the saluda river and also saltwater.  I would LOVE to get a gheenoe classic but as i am only 14 i am very limited to what i can get.   I can get one but i would rather buy one used already with a motor instead of buying a new one.  If any of yall come across any gheenoes preferebly the 15'4" highsider!!!  just pm me.  Thnks micro skiff for such a great forum!!!! ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum SC. Looks like a skiff to me.
In fact, it looks like one of my first skiffs.
A 12' semi-vee beer can with a 7.5 on the back.
Took it everywhere, even offshore... 

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1220494929/2#2


----------



## Benstrev1 (Oct 6, 2009)

man i read your story and i have to say that has really inspired me hahahaha! i now can see myself fishin the gulf stream in my little tin can haha. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

my first boat was a 12' flat bottom jon, lots of fish and lots of good memories made in boats like that  take your time and fish it, you'll graduate to something bigger in plenty of time


----------



## Benstrev1 (Oct 6, 2009)

Well shoot i sure hope so!


----------



## Benstrev1 (Oct 6, 2009)

Ive been browsing through different motors and i think ive found the one for my boat! its a used 1987 Gamefisher 7.5hp two stroke tiller steer. its perfect for my boat since the max hp rating is 7.5 so itll probably plane the boat. also does anyone have any experience or knowledge about these motors? if so all information will be very helpful!!! Thanks again micro skiff for such a great forum!!!!


----------

